# Fuses and IG receptacles



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

It should be to the panel-board that feeds the IG receptacle.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

robmac85 said:


> So I had to install a few receptacles for new cash wraps in the Macy's in Paramus NJ. (built 1956) They call for isolated ground dedicated to the nearest panelboard. Well heres the nearest panelboard. I'm not seeing an isolted grounding bus...


Describe, to us what you believe an "isolated" ground is.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Cut the ground off! Doesnt get much more isolated that that lol. JK I run a separate ground out of the transformer and then carry that "isolated" ground to each additional panelboard fed off that transformer. I've done jobs where I had to install an isolation transformer to supply a panel dedicated to computer power. In the case of this job we decided isolated ground wasnt the most important thing for their cash registers and went with good ol standard white receptacles.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

robmac85 said:


> run a separate ground out of the transformer and then carry that "isolated" ground to each additional panelboard fed off that transformer.



Thats how its supposed to be done. its all snake oil regardless.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

robmac85 said:


> So I had to install a few receptacles for new cash wraps in the Macy's in Paramus NJ. (built 1956) They call for isolated ground dedicated to the nearest panelboard. Well heres the nearest panelboard. I'm not seeing an isolted grounding bus...


 I don't believe that panelboard is from 1956! More like 1946. Why would they use 250 volt cartridge fuses. It's just as easy to overfuse the circuit.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

The panels are pretty cool, they have em throughout the store. I like the toggle switches built in, this is how they would shut the lights off each day before they had a lighting control system. The key switches I guess were for the 24/hr power so that somone wouldnt shut down receptacles or EM lights by accident. The system does seem antiquated for 1956 but its definately when the the place was built. In some othere areas of the building they have the real old style cutler-hammer "multi breaker" panels which I have only ran into once or twice on jobs. I'd love to see the threshold those things trip at.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> I don't believe that panelboard is from 1956! More like 1946. Why would they use 250 volt cartridge fuses. It's just as easy to overfuse the circuit.


I agree that these style panels are more than likely late 40s early 50s.

I see what seems to be a few key operated toggles in there too .

Are am I wrong ?








I have seen panels like this in older churches .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

robmac85 said:


> I run a separate ground out of the transformer and then carry that "isolated" ground to each additional panelboard fed off that transformer.


That is how it should be, or if there are no transformers in the building back to the bonding point at the service disconnect.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

robmac85 said:


> So I had to install a few receptacles for new cash wraps in the Macy's in Paramus NJ. (built 1956) They call for isolated ground dedicated to the nearest panelboard. Well heres the nearest panelboard. I'm not seeing an isolted grounding bus...


Run it IG to the nearest panel board and land it there. You have met what they are calling for.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

robmac85 said:


> The panels are pretty cool, they have em throughout the store.


 
Are they Cleveland Switchboard?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Neat, never seen one of them.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I did similar a month or two ago. Macy's IT guy told me they had problems with cash register on same ckt as general purpose for the hand scanners and other items at the cash wraps, so they wanted "clean" ckt for cash register. I'm guessing the problem has more to do with antiquated servers and the 10baseT network the registers are on, but who knows. The plans I had only showed a dedicated, not IG, but I home runned back to panel with IG anyway. Same old story as most of these retailers, only a few we have worked for have installed the one isolated transformer on new installations for the IG's like Bob was talking about.


----------

